# Uber will not mandate vaccines for drivers



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

*Uber mandates vaccine shots for its office workers but NOT for its drivers 'because it's too big a group to police'*

*Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said firm won't mandate drivers get vaccinated *
*He said it wouldn't be fair to require drivers get shot but not passengers *
*Full article: 









Uber WONT make drivers get vaccinated and says it's government's call


Dara Khosrowshahi, Uber's CEO, said on Thursday that it would not try to compel its nearly 4 million drivers worldwide - 1 million of whom are in the United States - to get the COVID-19 vaccine.




www.dailymail.co.uk




*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wouldn't be fair to drivers. Hum. 🙄


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

But they will continue to mandate selfies and masks


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wouldn't that also play into a employee thing?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> *Uber mandates vaccine shots for its office workers but NOT for its drivers 'because it's too big a group to police'*
> 
> *Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said firm won't mandate drivers get vaccinated *
> *He said it wouldn't be fair to require drivers get shot but not passengers *
> ...


The good news from all this is no annoying pax or pool pax can sit in the front passenger seat still. This has been the best change made by Uber /Lyft which has finally benefitted the drivers first..


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

They won’t mandate because they’ll lose half of their workforce.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank goodness for this. Hate to have to quit.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Dead drivers do not negatively impact Uber's bottom line as there is always another driver. But having drivers sidelined en-masse because they refuse to get a vaccine, that hurts Uber's bottom line. I'd say Uber made the money-wise bet here.

And I'll make a small concession to the anti-vaxxers here... rideshare doesn't appear to be the disease vector that it was expected it to be. At least not so far.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> And I'll make a small concession to the anti-vaxxers here... rideshare doesn't appear to be the disease vector that it was expected it to be. And least not so far.


That like saying " today was the worse day in my life" ..... So far.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> That like saying " today was the worse day in my life" ..... So far.


Well, you're an anti-vaxxer so I am not surprised that you'd understand it ass-backwards.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> *Uber mandates vaccine shots for its office workers but NOT for its drivers 'because it's too big a group to police'*
> 
> *Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said firm won't mandate drivers get vaccinated *
> *He said it wouldn't be fair to require drivers get shot but not passengers *
> ...


Seems to me that Uber doesn't want passengers to provide proof of jabs.

That seems to me the whole point of their position.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, you're an anti-vaxxer so I am not surprised that you'd understand it ass-backwards.


Who ever said I was. Antivaxer? 

Never said if I did or didn't get stuck.
You just assumed cause it fits your narrative.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> wouldn't be fair to drivers. Hum. 🙄


You really have obsession with forcing things in people that they don't want.. that's scary... you should be in prison...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Who ever said I was. Antivaxer?
> 
> Never said if I did or didn't get stuck.
> You just assumed cause it fits your narrative.


So,

Give it up.

Proud to be jabbed or un-jabbed?

Ashamed to be jabbed or to be spreading the variants in your community?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Thank goodness for this. Hate to have to quit.


I say Give It 2 weeks or at least when the workforce is back off their Welfare Queens vacation.... the provax zombies will forced uber to mandate vaccines for drivers... Even though drivers have yet to cause a mass outbreak in covid... or cities and states will mandate it either way since the zombies are paying attention to this it's only a matter of time that they will come in and eat away our freedom... And that's just what most Uber drivers want anyway.. is less competition or so call ants


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> Give it up.
> 
> ...


But it's already proven that the vaccinated are spreading the virus... They put that news out last week but has been spending a week trying to walk it back even deleting the video of when they said that


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Cities one by one would just mandate it.. I have accepted that the zombies will put me out of work because I refuse to become a zombie myself


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> Give it up.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately... Not everything is need to know.
Some things I do keep private for privacy issues.

No, I don't have a tinfoil hat....

I have the entire radiation/heat mylar jumpsuit with full face recognition blocking mirrored mask.

Debating the entire Vax or non-Vax issue is as about as productive as mask or no mask issue.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> But it's already proven that the vaccinated are spreading the virus... They put that news out last week but has been spending a week trying to walk it back even deleting the video of when they said that


Yep.

Seems everyone is spreading the variants.

Vaccinated people seem to have mild symptoms.

Unvaccinated people seem to become deadly sick.

Then I gotta pay taxes to treat the unwashed who become infected cuz they don't have health insurance.

So,

You vaccinated,

Or do I have to pay to save your life?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Unfortunately... Not everything is need to know.
> Some things I do keep private for privacy issues.
> 
> No, I don't have a tinfoil hat....
> ...


Lol.

Agreed.

Except, seems that many drivers on this forum are former scientists or doctoral candidates.

By the way, I wrap tinfoil around my fingers before I text.

Further, my hat has tiny slots so I can read posts.

Pain in the neck, but what you gonna do?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Cities one by one would just mandate it.. I have accepted that the zombies will put me out of work because I refuse to become a zombie myself


Seems you are brain dead already.

Definition of a zombie?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Seems everyone is spreading the variants.
> 
> ...


Just listen at you... You must be at that stage in your life where you don't have much testosterone... whatever the news tell you as the gospel truth huh.... you can't see that the agenda is to inject the world with whatever this crap is... You can't see that the media would tell you whatever to justify injecting the entire world... you can't see that the media isn't allowed to talk about the tens of thousands of people that died from the vaccine and that they hiding it ...you really so full of estrogen that you're thinking with your emotions to the point that your logic don't work anymore ...you have no reason to be alive anymore if that's the case or maybe you should do like Bruce Jenner


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems you are brain dead already.
> 
> Definition of a zombie?


It's no point you have let them rape your arm now you infected... You are officially a zombie... if you have kids they should disown you ..you have really laid down Bad values and set the stage for them to become zombies also.... may God have mercy on your soul


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The vaccine requirement would be simple for Uber to police. Their excuse doesn't hold water. All drivers would need to do is send a picture of their vaccine card just like we do with insurance and our driver license. Uber doesn't want to get roped into paying large incentives to drivers to get the vaccine like some companies are doing. Vanguard just announced it will pay their employees $1,000 to get vaccinated. It's all about money and Uber doesn't want to give you any.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> The vaccine requirement would be simple for Uber to police. Their excuse doesn't hold water. All drivers would need to do is send a picture of their vaccine card just like we do with insurance and our driver license. Uber doesn't want to get roped into paying large incentives to drivers to get the vaccine like some companies are doing. Vanguard just announced it will pay their employees $1,000 to get vaccinated. It's all about money and Uber doesn't want to give you any.


It's because they will lose most of their Workforce... I made a poll 5 months ago Asking drivers would they vaccinated to keep driving and like 70% said no... by mid September it would be required for Uber drivers to be vaccinated and you will be happy


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Just listen at you... You must be on that stage in your life where you don't have much testosterone... whatever the news tell you as the gospel truth huh.... you can't see that the agenda is to inject the world with whatever this crap is... You can't see that the media would tell you whatever to justify injecting the entire world... you can't see that the media isn't allowed to talk about the tens of thousands of people that died from the vaccine and that they hiding it ...you really so full of estrogen that you're thinking with your emotions to the point that your logic don't work anymore ...you have no reason to be alive anymore if that's the case or maybe you should do like Bruce Jenner


Ok.

Be like Bruce Jenner?

So, you're claiming that you ain't a brain dead zombie?

Could the explanation for your rambling and unintelligible posts be blamed on the ingestion of mind altering drugs?

Or are you simply drunk?

Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing, seems to best describe your posts.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> It's no point you have let them rape your arm now you infected... You are officially a zombie... if you have kids they should disown you ..you have really laid down Bad values and set the stage for them to become zombies also.... may God have mercy on your soul


Rape my arm?

Troll or mentally unbalanced?

Hard to decide, but leaning towards the suggestion that you should stop refusing to take your meds.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Rape my arm?
> 
> Troll or mentally unbalanced?
> 
> Hard to decide, but leaning towards the suggestion that you should stop refusing to take your meds.


I'm officially no longer having any interaction with vaccinated zombies


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ok.
> 
> Be like Bruce Jenner?
> 
> ...


You got relatives from the past rolling over in their grave at what you and people like you have become... Over a virus you have given up your entire freedom and manhood and handed this country over to the Satanist period.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> You got relatives from the past rolling over in their grave at what you and people like you have become... Over a virus you have given up your entire freedom and manhood and handed this country over to the Satanist period.


First off, dead people can't roll over.

Second off, seems I made a decision. My freedom and manhood are intact.

Thirdly, Satan is a myth.

Finally, put the whiskey bottle away. You've had enough.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Lol.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


This is also better for your eyes then just sits.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> First off, dead people can't roll over.
> 
> Second off, seems I made a decision. My freedom and manhood are intact.
> 
> ...


Better to laugh with the sinners than cry with the saints.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, you're an anti-vaxxer so I am not surprised that you'd understand it ass-backwards.


And you’re a Nazi sympathizer ! Change your name to Nazi Cabbage 🥬


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> First off, dead people can't roll over.
> 
> Second off, seems I made a decision. My freedom and manhood are intact.
> 
> ...



Forced / Coerced experimental Vaccinations

Vaccine Passports (Show us your papers )

Segregation from the dirty second class unvaccinated 

It’s sickening to witness crappy Americans like yourself that champion this fascism. Why do you live in America 🇺🇸? You act like a complete communist on this forum ! 

***The vaccine does not work against the Delta variant . There will be new variants soon . Delta plus and the Lamda. The Nazi vaccine you stupidly took has no protection from it, yet you still insist that this medical tyranny continues . It’s pathetic ! Move to communist China where you can be with your own kind ! We don’t want you here anymore !!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> And you’re a Nazi sympathizer ! Change your name to Nazi Cabbage 🥬


How about SpinalNazi?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They better get there $h!t together. And all Employers too ! You have grounds for Wrongful Termination.

Those that are being forced to against there will. Is also against the ADA's law. 
.
Court Case Challenges Return to the Pre-Nuremberg Code Era of Eugenics
.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Lol.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


Try getting out more... Maybe a window IN the basement.... Vitamin d man..... Vitamin d


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> Give it up.
> 
> ...


One is a stupid A$$ to give up there right to privacy, especially to you. I sentence you to every booster shot that comes along . 🤣


----------



## pineapple22 (Apr 28, 2019)

Login • Instagram

How can anyone trust the "Trump Vaccine"???


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> It's no point you have let them rape your arm now you infected... You are officially a zombie... if you have kids they should disown you ..you have really laid down Bad values and set the stage for them to become zombies also.... may God have mercy on your soul


I'm not giving any mercy. It's not going to be a Happy New year when the Spike protein turns on people.


----------



## pineapple22 (Apr 28, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm not giving any mercy. It's not going to be a Happy New year when the Spike protein turns on people.


I don't you have to worry about that... it looks like they may launch a patented version of the generic drug, Iver mac teen. Seems like I ver mac teen can help to combat the spike protein injected into you. 

Fauci floats pill to 'knock out' COVID early


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm not giving any mercy. It's not going to be a Happy New year when the Spike protein turns on people.


We all need to revisit these thread a year from now and see how this all played out.

Hopefully we all live.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

99% of covid cases are for unvaccinated people. u want to die or get a shot?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> We all need to revisit these thread a year from now and see how this all played out.
> 
> Hopefully we all live.


So far the pro vaxers are losing....old post about how the vaccine keeps people from getting covid didnt age well


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UE for life said:


> 99% of covid cases are for unvaccinated people. u want to die or get a shot?





https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/07/30/provincetown-covid-outbreak-vaccinated/


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> So far the pro vaxers are losing....old post about how the vaccine keeps people from getting covid didnt age well


The vaccine still prevents the majority of people from dying or even being hospitalized. Vaccination is the best bet. Avoiding vaccination - which is your right - is not a good option for everyone.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The vaccine still prevents the majority of people from dying or even being hospitalized. Vaccination is the best bet. Avoiding vaccination - which is your right - is not a good option for everyone.


The narrative moves with the wind...atleast you sound like you are against raping the unvaccinated with syringes....most feel thats the right thing to do


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

pineapple22 said:


> Login • Instagram
> 
> How can anyone trust the "Trump Vaccine"???


It's not a trump vaccine. Cuz if it was Trump would still have access to control all that. But since he's no longer a president he has not that kind of power to do anything with it anymore. Now if you really want to think about it the person that really has the most power on that would be....


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

vaccinate or die


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> The narrative moves with the wind...atleast you sound like you are against raping the unvaccinated with syringes....most feel thats the right thing to do


I believe everyone should get vaccinated. GET VACCINATED! However, I do not believe that anybody should be forced to get vaccinated against their will. I just think it is a mistake for most people not to get vaccinated.

For those not getting vaccinated, I do hope you will at least get the annual flu shot. Don't try and take on this delta variant and the seasonal flu at the same time. And to those who are vaccinated, get a flu shot. We can get the delta variant just like the unvaccinated can. Currently we can survive the delta variant but that may not be the case if we have both the flu and a bout with the delta variant at the same time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> You really have obsession with forcing things in people that they don't want.


forcing? Can you moderate, or are you like this full time?

Walls closing in on the anti-vaxers; I'm all for it. Bit by bit their freedoms they cry about will no longer be available to them. They will need to stay home and that assuming everybody who lives with them allows them in the home to begin with.

Walls. Closing. In.

But no force. Your body. Your decision. Just stay home so your 'opinion' does not effect anybody else's body, k?

Trock on.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> forcing? Can you moderate, or are you like this full time?
> 
> Walls closing in on the anti-vaxers; I'm all for it. Bit by bit their freedoms they cry about will no longer be available to them. They will need to stay home and that assuming everybody who lives with them allows them in the home to begin with.
> 
> ...


You like to see people box in and things forced into him... You and people like you are like a rapist


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

pineapple22 said:


> I don't you have to worry about that... it looks like they may launch a patented version of the generic drug, Iver mac teen. Seems like I ver mac teen can help to combat the spike protein injected into you.
> 
> Fauci floats pill to 'knock out' COVID early


I was at a place that sells Ivermectin the other day . Didn't buy cause I have the Anti bodies. Just wanted to check availability. In case...

Headlines on banthis 90-95% Israel and Aussie were vaccinated.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr. Jim Meehan joins Clay Clark to discuss the horrible side effects from the medication Remdesivir which is now being used to treat patients with COVID-19 and why other medications work better.
.
Remdesivir Is Poison! Try Budesonide, Ivermectin, Or Hydroxychloroquine Instead!
.
Ivermectin that I saw was $6.46-17.49

Timetofreeamerica.com


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Dr. Jim Meehan joins Clay Clark to discuss the horrible side effects from the medication Remdesivir which is now being used to treat patients with COVID-19 and why other medications work better.
> .
> Remdesivir Is Poison! Try Budesonide, Ivermectin, Or Hydroxychloroquine Instead!
> .
> ...


Yep.

Seems to me better to be vaccinated and not be hospitalized.

By the way, who in the hell are Dr. Meehan and Clark?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like the second part was missed. Doctors that may keep some up all night. ^

v ... Reports from around the globe exposing the hospitals filling with COVID vaccinated patients.
.
Israel, Australia Report 95-99% Hospitalized Fully Vaccinated 75,761 views
.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The vaccine still prevents the majority of people from dying or even being hospitalized. Vaccination is the best bet. Avoiding vaccination - which is your right - is not a good option for everyone.


The majority of unvaxxed aren't dying or being hospitaized either.

And BONUS: 100% of unvaxxed didn't die from the vaccine.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> You like to see people box in and things forced into him...


i see you can't moderate and are obsessed with using the word 'rape'. One wonders why?

So, let me help you, yet again. I'm forcing nobody to do anything. I am very for the walls closing in on those who haven't received the jabs. Anything that changes their silly mindset. Doesn't apply here, but everyday more employers are saying jabbed or get fired. Jabbed or daily tests. I like it. A bunch of colleges already have it in place: jab or no school for you.

Can't wait for businesses locations to begin: jab or no entrance. 

Wanna fly.....get the jabs.
Wanna eat here....get the jabs.

Walls. Closing. In. Is a good thing. Will change minds. But _I_ am forcing nobody to get the jabs. Get that right, trock.


----------



## Taxi2Rideshare (May 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The vaccine still prevents the majority of people from dying or even being hospitalized. Vaccination is the best bet. Avoiding vaccination - which is your right - is not a good option for everyone.


How does the old saying go, you can bring water to an ass, but you can not force it to drink? Like you mention, it's their choice to reject vaccines, but as their numbers grow their stupidity does effect the rest of us. The more of them in our population, the longer this virus remains in circulation, which can only lead to more vaccine-resistant strains. Delta was the first, but it won't be the last if these anti-vaxxer morons remain. They're just going to love Gamma.

Some should be charged with death: Teen girl dies of Covid after anti-vax parents deny intubation



Taxi2Uber said:


> The majority of unvaxxed aren't dying or being hospitaized either.
> 
> And BONUS: 100% of unvaxxed didn't die from the vaccine.


What an unremarkable statement. There's a reason why people not vaccinated against diseases like polio or MMR primarily get these diseases in 3rd world countries. Just because it doesn't kill the majority of people doesn't mean your ignorance will not effect the more vulnerable members around you. People with immune-compromising diseases like hemophilia and/or hiv have had to change their lives just to limit exposure. What about the elderly?

Covid 19 vaccinations are especially important because they prevent the virus from spreading, depriving it an opportunity to mutate into more deadly forms. Vaccine resistant strains already exist in the wild where populations don't have access to vaccines or refuse vaccinations. Fortunately, these strains have been found in other countries.

Unlike the anti-vaxxer propaganda, "herd immunity" is real.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Maybe if they offered $100 to drivers that aren't vaccinated more drivers would get the shot.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Taxi2Rideshare said:


> How does the old saying go, you can bring water to an ass, but you can not force it to drink? Like you mention, it's their choice to reject vaccines, but as their numbers grow their stupidity does effect the rest of us. The more of them in our population, the longer this virus remains in circulation, which can only lead to more vaccine-resistant strains. Delta was the first, but it won't be the last if these anti-vaxxer morons remain. They're just going to love Gamma.
> 
> Some should be charged with death: Teen girl dies of Covid after anti-vax parents deny intubation
> 
> ...


Hate to resurrect even a week old post on this topic, but had to agree 100% The longer this virus can easily spread, the greater the chances of stronger and stronger mutations. This is an often over looked rarely mentioned point of argument for getting vaccinated. Or if you dont want to vax, whatever. Distance and mask up to stop the spread.

Im paying close attention to C.1.2 atm. I really dont want a new antibody resistant variant to worry about killing me because someone else is dumb


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

This virus will never go away entirely. It's here to stay like the cold. We need to keep getting yearly vaccinations and build up our immunity otherwise we'll continue to see a subset of the population die off each year from Covid related illnesses.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, you're an anti-vaxxer so I am not surprised that you'd understand it ass-backwards.


I’ve been watching your posts.

I believe your “likes” ratio is suffering since you called me out. 


You need to work on that


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> How about SpinalNazi?


🤯


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UE for life said:


> 99% of covid cases are for unvaccinated people. u want to die or get a shot?


Pro-Covid shot advocates remind me of immature engaged couples. They get so consumed with one day they fail to step back and reflect on the process and potential outcomes. Outcomes are immaterial to them. 

First they are scared they might be alone (Covid early days)
They begin looking for a mate (Covid fact searches)
Dating commences (Treatments are tried)
Some treatments fail (early dating failures)
Eventually the couple finds each other (promise of vaccine development)
Couple begins sacrificing for “us”. (Masks, limited family interactions, friends drift apart)
Couple decides to marry. (Vaccine date is announced)
Couple tunnel focuses on “all things wedding!” (Vaccines will cure, Vax will end masks)
Fights begin and fractures develop. (Will vax end govt controls? Population is split)
Couple just needs to get past the wedding (C19 shot) and all will be normal. 
Family doesn’t advise getting married (now known as anti-vaxxers)
Family is silenced “for the greater good” (tech censorship)
Wedding will commence come hell or high water. (Everyone must get the shot!)
Couple marries. (People get vaccinated)
Early marriage is very rough. (Side effects?)
Couple divorce. (Permanent negative effects from vax)


Would the couple have permanent negative effects if they never married (never vax’d)?
Of course they might. But so early in their lives they forced life-long decisions to be made and as the decision created stress they doubled down. Just get through the wedding and we’ll all be back to normal (get the shot). 
But the wedding day didn’t solve their problems created during the rush to force a wedding day everyone can see is ill advised. 


I could probably write a short story outlining the parallelism. Just like two people rushing to get married too early , the impact of forcing something on someone else is deep and far-reaching.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> *Uber mandates vaccine shots for its office workers but NOT for its drivers 'because it's too big a group to police'*
> 
> *Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said firm won't mandate drivers get vaccinated *
> *He said it wouldn't be fair to require drivers get shot but not passengers *
> ...


He can't mandate Driver's are supposed to be independent contractor's. Even though in reality Driver's do as they are told. .64 per mile X Driver's in Los Angeles with the highest gas prices in the United States. Dara's ant farm.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Cities one by one would just mandate it.. I have accepted that the zombies will put me out of work because I refuse to become a zombie myself


Then you'll be looking for cheese
Isnt it ironic?
Your brain smells delicious 😁


----------



## slowvroom (Aug 20, 2021)

SHalester said:


> forcing? Can you moderate, or are you like this full time?
> 
> Walls closing in on the anti-vaxers; I'm all for it. Bit by bit their freedoms they cry about will no longer be available to them. They will need to stay home and that assuming everybody who lives with them allows them in the home to begin with.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how people who choose not to have a vx feel about the others.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Nythain said:


> Im paying close attention to C.1.2 atm. I really dont want a new antibody resistant variant to worry about killing me because someone else is dumb


Just in time for that booster shot. The timing is remarkable isn't it ?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

actsholy said:


> He can't mandate Driver's are supposed to be independent contractor's. Even though in reality Driver's do as they are told. .64 per mile X Driver's in Los Angeles with the highest gas prices in the United States. Dara's ant farm.


Correct. He can’t mandate. 

On the other hand…he is able to draft new TOS and present it to the IC for acceptance. The old TOS is not a fall back option. 

That is how easy he can change things


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> I’ve been watching your posts.
> 
> I believe your “likes” ratio is suffering since you called me out.
> 
> ...


Sounds boring.

But I don't even know who you are. There are no posts in this thread from me to you calling you out. And the two posts you quoted of mine where to two different people. So I think you just outted your sock accounts.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Sounds boring.
> 
> But I don't even know who you are. There are no posts in this thread from me to you calling you out. And the two posts you quoted of mine where to two different people. So I think you just outted your sock accounts.


What is a sock account?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Sounds boring.
> 
> But I don't even know who you are. There are no posts in this thread from me to you calling you out. And the two posts you quoted of mine where to two different people. So I think you just outted your sock accounts.


You made a statement about my Likes being less than posts , or some nonsense like that. I was surprised to learn they track that. 

I just like to follow up from time to time. Be well.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> You made a statement about Likes being less than posts , or some nonsense like that. I just like to follow up from time to time.


Oh, okay. Sounds like something I'd say. Carry on.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Correct. He can’t mandate.
> 
> On the other hand…he is able to draft new TOS and present it to the IC for acceptance. The old TOS is not a fall back option.
> 
> That is how easy he can change things


He does have the PUC in his back pocket too in California.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Correct. He can’t mandate.
> 
> On the other hand…he is able to draft new TOS and present it to the IC for acceptance. The old TOS is not a fall back option.
> 
> That is how easy he can change things


He won't do this as long as they're struggling for drivers. The free cheese has run out though, so who knows what the time table looks like now. Everyone's struggling for workers but if that changes Uber could force the vaccine as part of their TOS.

A basically unlimited supply of cheap labor undermining our worker rights will likely F us all over, yet again . Same story as the past 30+ years


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Aren’t vaccinated people the new super spreaders?

Strange how red states are doing much better than blue states across the board. I guess this is how you deal with incompetence in Afghanistan.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> *Uber mandates vaccine shots for its office workers but NOT for its drivers 'because it's too big a group to police'*
> 
> *Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said firm won't mandate drivers get vaccinated *
> *He said it wouldn't be fair to require drivers get shot but not passengers *
> ...


He doesn't want to admit we are employees.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> forcing? Can you moderate, or are you like this full time?
> 
> Walls closing in on the anti-vaxers; I'm all for it. Bit by bit their freedoms they cry about will no longer be available to them. They will need to stay home and that assuming everybody who lives with them allows them in the home to begin with.
> 
> ...





SHalester said:


> i see you can't moderate and are obsessed with using the word 'rape'. One wonders why?
> 
> So, let me help you, yet again. I'm forcing nobody to do anything. I am very for the walls closing in on those who haven't received the jabs. Anything that changes their silly mindset. Doesn't apply here, but everyday more employers are saying jabbed or get fired. Jabbed or daily tests. I like it. A bunch of colleges already have it in place: jab or no school for you.
> 
> ...


Ah, so you prefer to live basically in a cancel culture, where you will comply, or we will forcibly coerce you to comply, which is exactly what you want. Sounds good, booster 3 will be available in a few months, booster 4 will be available a few months after that. Maybe sometime before that, cancel culture will join forces with those in power and setup check points on every corner, or maybe in the more liberal states, where cancel culture is more rampant, they will be supportive of door to door vaccinations, and if you still refuse, well, then you'll be given your star or letter to wear, which will be by force, and then when the "culture" gets tired of you, they will simply take matters into their own hands, you know, mob rules and all.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

I live in a state with a 42% vaccination rate. My gf's family takes their advice form Facebook, no vaccine, take dog dewormer pills instead. Some are dead now, one age 27. Gf's daughter no vaccine got covid, two kids under age 5. seems selfish and stupid to put your family, and innocent people at risk. no medical or religious objections, just refuse. 

Me and my gf got a vaccine. Wont get it delivering food. There used to be site called Darwin Awards online, stupid ways people died. Go ahead, skip the vaccine, the gene pool will thank you when you are dead. 

It is your choice, and really i respect that. Nothing anyone can say to change your minds. Be safe, be healthy, live long. 

That 42% vaccination rate is great for my Uber income, stay at home, happy to run you food every day.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

one more thing, companies struggle with mandates. each firm knows some will quit over it. Since we are all independent, if one of us gets Covid, we wont get any other drivers sick, so why would they mandate it, at least for Uber Eats? And do any UE drivers still wear a mask? I must, deliver to a lot of hospitals and medical clinics. But they dropped the daily mask photo long ago.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> *Uber mandates vaccine shots for its office workers but NOT for its drivers 'because it's too big a group to police'*
> 
> *Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said firm won't mandate drivers get vaccinated *
> *He said it wouldn't be fair to require drivers get shot but not passengers *
> ...


I wish they’d mandate for passengers, or at least let us have an option for “verified vaccinated passengers only”.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Who ever said I was. Antivaxer?
> 
> Never said if I did or didn't get stuck.
> You just assumed cause it fits your narrative.


Actually I confused your avatar with another yellow avatar. Sorry.


----------



## UE for life (Aug 27, 2020)

I agree, but I only do Eats. no job is worth your life. Safety first, u do what is best for you.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Seems everyone is spreading the variants.
> 
> ...


I can understand you wouldn’t wanna pay tax money. I don’t want to pay extra tax money for anything really. And the amount they charge at the hospital is purely ridiculous. It would feel like a waste of money. But then again isn’t that what government does?

they pay millions and taxpayer dollars two a random vaccinated person in order to incentivize others to get the vaccination which has been shown to be highly ineffective in persuading people.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Seems everyone is spreading the variants.
> 
> ...


Following this logic, I’m tired of paying higher health insurance for those of you who smoke, drink, eat red meat, or otherwise lead an unhealthy lifestyle, or refuse to get health insurance, either straighten the F up and become specimens of perfect health or off to the gulag you go.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Seems everyone is spreading the variants.
> 
> ...


I can understand you wouldn’t wanna pay tax money. It would feel like a waste of money. But then again isn’t that what government does?

they pay millions and taxpayer dollars to a random vaccinated person in order to incentivize others to get the vaccination which has been shown to be highly ineffective in persuading people.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> First off, dead people can't roll over.
> 
> Second off, seems I made a decision. My freedom and manhood are intact.
> 
> ...


I agree with your second point.

Your third point is what you tell yourself, and you are not the only one, to alleviate responsibility. And that is totally fine and 100% your choice to believe.

Your first point… would it include if a third party participant was rolling them over? Technically it’s not them rolling over however they are being rolled. 😅


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Following this logic, I’m tired of paying higher health insurance for those of you who smoke, drink, eat red meat, or otherwise lead an unhealthy lifestyle, or refuse to get health insurance, either straighten the F up and become specimens of perfect health or off to the gulag you go.


I do not have health insurance however you do not have to worry as I have never been to nor will ever go to the hospital. 👌🏻 
I would rather the health insurance company not be in the way of my visits to the hospital… if I chose to go… which I do not.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442928558720970753


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

THE MANDATE WILL NEVER PASS THE LEGAL TEST THAT IS COMING…IT IS TOTALLY UNCONSTITUTIONAL…PREPARE FOR THE MANY WRONGFUL TERMINATION LAWSUITS THAT ARE GOING TO BE FILED..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But wait ! there is more...
.
A Definitive Guide To Getting A Vaccine Exemption
.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UE for life said:


> I agree, but I only do Eats. no job is worth your life. Safety first, u do what is best for you.


Your screen name disagrees


----------

